# [ESTP] Perfect partner for ESTP



## Sol_

natatatalia said:


> What type, do you think, would be the best partner for an ESTP?


The one who helps you where you are weak. Most fitting to this is INFP. According to Jung (not to MBT), INFP have leading function wich is inferior one of ESTP, and it has another preference for 2nd function.


----------



## Raichu

I can't really see myself with an Fi-dom or a Te-dom. Or even someone with auxiliary Te. I would say no to Fe-doms too, but I'm not really very familiar with ENFJ's. I think they're the only type I don't have a good feel for. My instinct is to say no, but only because I don't like ESFJ's, and they're like sister types or whatever. But I like INFJ's, so I don't know. I also kind of like INTJ's, because they just seem so serious, and I like serious people. I think they're funny. >.< They just make me act sillier, because I like trying to get them to stop being so serious. But of course, if they actually stopped being serious, that would be sad, because then I couldn't keep trying to get them to stop being serious. It's like a game.

Also, as bad as it sounds, I don't think I would like someone who was too funny, because I think I'd get jealous. I mean, I want someone who can make me laugh, but serious people make me laugh. And someone really dependable would be good. And also someone who wasn't too sensitive, because that would be annoying. I need someone who can defend himself. Someone who won't die. Someone... sturdy. You know? Like a lobster. So I guess that rules out all the ExxP's.

And also, when I'm upset, I don't like it when people ask me why, or how I'm doing, or really acknowledge it in any way. So no F's.

And someone organized. So a J.

What does that leave me?
...


----------



## brittauzenne

natatatalia said:


> What type, do you think, would be the best partner for an ESTP?


ISFJ. they have the same persona and the same sentiments. diff motivations, but are a good match.


----------



## brittauzenne

MyName said:


> I'd say either ISTJ or ISFJ. The Socionics pairings always seem way off to me.


agree. i think socionics is thinking more about what would be more thrilling, but isn't really factoring in the long term side of things.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

I think that it would ESFJ or ESFP.


----------



## Meirsho

i'm not at that stage yet and at the end of the day i could marry anytype,more about the person^^ but for sure not esfp..atleast not if she's like any other esfp i know^^..infp sounds right. i don't think i'll marry a J..again i'm not even thinking of it^^


----------



## firedell

Raichu said:


> And also, when I'm upset, I don't like it when people ask me why, or how I'm doing, or really acknowledge it in any way. So no F's.


You'd be surprised. Though I am interested in how said person is feeling, and I will try to accomplish for them to feel better. I will already know how you are feeling. I am very attuned to people in terms of what is going on underneath - or so I suspect.  I can read the ESTP's I know like an open book. I'm not saying, there is no mystery to their thoughts, but their emotions are always clear with their actions. My Se helps me understand that part of them.

Also, being an Fi dom I hate people being intrusive about my feelings also. So, I completely understand not wanting to talk about them or not wanting people to know I am upset. I will know when it's time to let them be alone or when they simply don't want to talk about it, and instead have some fun. 

I'm not saying you'd personally get along with every Fi dom you meet, but I enjoy an ESTP's company. The same with ISTP's. I think I find a common ground with the Se+Ni, and know that we prefer action oriented communication, or we can speak their language so to say.

I think it sometimes comes down to having similar perceiving functions, if we are basing it on types alone. But everyone is of course different.


----------



## cyamitide

firedell said:


> I think it sometimes comes down to having similar perceiving functions, if we are basing it on types alone. But everyone is of course different.


I think it's up to the middle functions. Those are the ones that the person is most sensitive too. The dominant and inferior functions are kind of not fully conscious, but if someone is jamming or counteracting a person's middle functions then it's painful. Since you type as ISFP with auxiliary Se and tertiary Ni then you'll be more sensitive to having those functions in common, but like an ISTJ would be more sensitive to the other person using Fi instead of Fe.


----------



## richclarke99

hi Cata.lyst.rawr, having been with an ENFP for nearly 30 years now, it has been an amazing journey, I would say that what has worked well is that she inspires me and I find a way to make it happen. I struggle at times with managing the hurt I sometimes inflict on myself because she gets on so easily with everyone and if I let my mind wonder about what it might mean (always very little really). I get frustrated as mad because I always have to take care of the practical mundane stuff, probably because I am more aware of it - although at times it feels like we are playing a game of dare - who can leave the unpaid bill the longest.... sooooo.. ultimately she has stretched me to develop myself so much farther than I would have naturally on my own. So I would vote ENFP


----------



## monemi

I vote ISFJ. But I'm biased given my husband's an ISFJ.


----------



## renna

Doom said:


> INFJ+ESTP makes an interesting friendship but I can't see it working as a relationship.
> 
> I would have to say ISFJ in most circumstances but an ISTP could work well too.


I would agree with you on the ISFJ. It seems to me am ISFJ would fully support an ESTPs endeavors, no matter how many times they change and be able to go with the fast paced nature of an ESTP pretty well. An ESTP would keep the ISFJ's fears under control, push them to grow. Their focus and goals seem to match well in terms of short and long term life. The gentle nature of an isfj would soften the ESTP. Of course, if their values do not align then forget it! That's for all couples!

ESTP / ISTP seems.... Well.... Not to offend anyone but almost too limiting and not enough in sentimental, emotional bonding and sensitivity. Again, not to offend anyone but how would the ESTP grow as well with an ISTP versus an ISFJ's Dom/Aux pushing the ESTP to be more cautious of others feelings and needs. The isfj almost give a diplomatic rounding to the ESTP where I don't see that for an ISTP. 

Just adding on to others comments on the ISTP.


----------



## renna

Donny said:


> According to the book "Why him, why her": Other SPs so you don't have to be around us boring NTs, SJs and NFs. However for two SPs to commit might take some time...


Never heard of that book. Sounds kinda cool if it's based on relationships/typing.

"16 Ways To Love" is another good one - no matter what type you're with, this book is based to help any duo succeed.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

I know an ISTJ/ESTP relationship...
Tooooo much arguments, dosen't go well at all...
Probably INxJ.


----------



## monemi

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know an ISTJ/ESTP relationship...
> Tooooo much arguments, dosen't go well at all...
> Probably INxJ.


Maybe INFJ. INTJ? I doubt it. Maybe it was just my experience, but I'd say that caused a lot of arguments. I know I say the wrong thing at the wrong time sometimes, but I can see by their reaction I got it wrong and I remedy it asap. INTJ are just as likely to say the wrong thing as an ESTP, only I can't tell if they don't know or don't care. But either way, they don't try to remedy it at all. When things were good, they were great, but when things were bad it was the worst relationship I experienced. One minute things were going great, the next I wanted to murder him, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jason104

An ESTP would feel the happiest with someone with introverted sensing as their dominant function.


----------



## Figure

monemi said:


> Maybe INFJ. INTJ? I doubt it. Maybe it was just my experience, but I'd say that caused a lot of arguments. I know I say the wrong thing at the wrong time sometimes, but I can see by their reaction I got it wrong and I remedy it asap. INTJ are just as likely to say the wrong thing as an ESTP, only I can't tell if they don't know or don't care. But either way, they don't try to remedy it at all. When things were good, they were great, but when things were bad it was the worst relationship I experienced. One minute things were going great, the next I wanted to murder him, rinse and repeat.


I bet your INTJ had no idea that what they did or said could even be taken as "wrong." We are as clueless with Fe as you are with Fi. In my experience with ESTP, their "remedies" don't usually seem to address what I see to be the real issue either despite seeming well-intentioned. The problem is, both people have to see that it's more a difference of preferences than it is one is absolutely right or wrong. 

I know what you mean by cycles of arguing - it's like everything is great (actually, better than usual) and you're drawn in because there's mutual understanding, then the other person has a way of handling something that is opposite yours. My ESTP friends and I have very different senses of humor, our preferences seem weird and unnecessary to each other, and there's this odd distance that keeps us on very separate agendas. Yet we still hang out frequently and agree on things easily in leisure, when those preferences don't matter as much - and then, it's awesome (and I do NOT say that about most people). 

There are 2 or 3 I consider legit friends, and there's a connection that's always there - it just has to stay at somewhat of a psychological distance. I can see how this would take a lot of cooperation in, say, family life.


----------



## googoodoll

The perfect partner for a male ESTP is probably IXFJ, no idea about female ESTP's though they'd probably break the poor IXFJ guy's balls.


----------



## Kabosu

Sometimes when I think about it, the Socionics duality really does make a lot of sense. In my experience, ISxJs do seem kind of like the flip side of ENxPs and on a continuum almost. I think our dominant functions bombard with each other and when it causes disagreements, that's a bit tedious. I sort of wonder if tertiary-dominant function relationships would be better. It would bring perception and judgment types together but I think it would be easy to iron out what the other lacked in both cases.

I have less to say about a perfect partner for an ESTP, but fortunately I think they'd be willing to get in the relationship they wanted and not just look at advice. There are topics about _not_ dating by type and can speak more for those.


----------



## niffer

I seem to have developed a fetish for ENTJs.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

nakkinaama said:


> I presume the ideal partner would a sporty and honest one. But it depends.


#1=Honest


----------

